# Grand Tour - Good News!



## ardandy




----------



## Derekh929

I have still to watch past the first episode of the last series the first episode for me was a poor show, and that's form being a massive old school TG fanboy going to live shows etc.
I maybe need the watch the rest over Christmas to see if get any better


----------



## Rayaan

Derekh929 said:


> I have still to watch past the first episode of the last series the first episode for me was a poor show, and that's form being a massive old school TG fanboy going to live shows etc.
> I maybe need the watch the rest over Christmas to see if get any better


It did get better throughout but some bits were odd. The celebrities dying really annoyed me so Im glad thats out this time.


----------



## DLGWRX02

The American is also gone, yippeeeee!


----------



## Rayaan

DLGWRX02 said:


> The American is also gone, yippeeeee!


Also glad about this - he was just weird and not funny at all


----------



## LeeH

Rayaan said:


> It did get better throughout but some bits were odd. The celebrities dying really annoyed me so Im glad thats out this time.


I never got past episode 1 due to that. Too much filler, not enough content.

I may re visit it over Xmas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ollienoclue

To be honest though, in the later stages Top Gear became weird and increasingly pants.

The American thing wasn't funny, it was dull and uninspired.

The celebrity thing was pants as well.

If they stick to reviewing cars, have great camera work and top notch production, AND do some madcap and original things, they can't possibly fail.


----------



## muzzer

So that explains the proliferation of Clarkson adverts for Amazon then, i'll pass.....again.


----------



## uruk hai

If I was payed I might watch it but my problem is that although Clarkson was responsible for the rebirth of Topgear he was also responsible for reducing it to three idiots driving cars and behaving in a infantile manner.

I'll stick with the new look Topgear :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote

Need to finish the last series first! I think The Amercian and celebrities dying were making points to the BBC who wouldn't allow them anything similar to what is on TG - no Stig or stars in a reasonably priced car. They weren't able to use any of the content that they had actually created while part of TG....


----------



## Nathan_jones

&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845; love the grand tour and top gear now Chris Evans has gone.


----------



## Jack

I couldn't get in to Grand Tour, tried watching the first season but couldn't finish it.


----------



## ardandy




----------



## transtek

Just watched the first episode of the second series and, TBH, it is a marked improvement as they have listened to the audience and got rid of stuff most people hated (the American, Celebrity Brain Crash).


----------



## Sam534

Looking forward to it! 

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RicardoB

Glad to hear it. Waiting for all of them to become available and will binge watch!  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmitch45

I've just started my Amazon prime free trial and to be honest if I was paying the money just for the TV and Film stuff I'd be feeling very short changed! The grand tour is for me worse than TG with even less of the 'real car show' and more of the entertainment. To sum it up I found episode 2 to be terrible but my 8 year old thought it was the best thing ever. The films available to prime members are terrible and the ones worth watching you pay extra to rent or download which I just don't get. I haven't compared the prices to Netflix or the PlayStation store yet but I'm sure I could buy a lot of the DVD's cheaper on ebay.


----------



## Kerr

The trailers in the build up were all good. Some really funny humorous moments and things looked promising.

The first episode was worse than nearly every episode last series. They've got rid of celebrity brain crash and the American. They've now got a crap track for timed laps from celebrities. A Jag F Type on that terrain?

The studio parts dragged on far too much and the rest was so heavily scripted and unnatural. 

That was poor.


----------



## J306TD

Is it me or did Jezza looked cramped and squashed in the Lambo?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

J306TD said:


> Is it me or did Jezza looked cramped and squashed in the Lambo?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


He's a big guy.

He looked very old as well.


----------



## Brian1612

transtek said:


> Just watched the first episode of the second series and, TBH, it is a marked improvement as they have listened to the audience and got rid of stuff most people hated (the American, Celebrity Brain Crash).


Completely agree. Got rid of the bad bits and replaced it with much better alternatives. Good opening to season 2.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JB052

Batter, but still plenty of room for improvement.


----------



## Disco Smudge

You reviewing fish? Or grand tour lol


----------



## Sam534

Was a good episode enjoyed the new celebrity races, the track is a bit slow however

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## joe_con19

Some improvements from season 1 anyway. Some of the trailer at the start showed some good scenes which looking forward to seeing


----------



## robertdon777

J306TD said:


> Is it me or did Jezza looked cramped and squashed in the Lambo?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Try getting in one. I'm not as tall as him but i'd have to have one where the roof came off...Designed for shorter people.

The show was just about the 3 cars though...like the whole show. It could of been cut down into 15 mins.

Luckily you can forward all the studio talk.


----------



## Kerr

It was better this week than last, but still something isn't working for me. Some good bits, but the studio bits really dragged on again.

This season they've basically gone as far towards Top Gear as they possibly could. They are doing all the features, lines and build ups from Top Gear. They've dropped just about everything new they tried to add themselves last year. 

The only thing they have retained from last year is the repetitive gutter jokes about genital parts. It's not funny watching old men making jokes for children. 

SIARPC car only worked when they get good guests. They've had weak guests on so far and appear to have to have a token American. When I knew he was a baseball player the jokes from Clarkson were predictable. 

Lots of American company name dropping this week. It felt like a bit of an advertisement at times. 

I think they need to concentrate more on car features and cut out lots of the rubbish. 70 minutes again this week and it feels too long.


----------



## Chris Dyson

Well, here goes: Stone+pond = ripples (probably)

Why do people think this rubbish has anything to do with cars or motoring. No wonder the Beeb got shot of it. NOt that the last TYG was much better. Bring back Quentin Wilson.


----------



## shycho

Chris Dyson said:


> Well, here goes: Stone+pond = ripples (probably)
> 
> Why do people think this rubbish has anything to do with cars or motoring. No wonder the Beeb got shot of it. NOt that the last TYG was much better. Bring back Quentin Wilson.


Why do people still think people treat this like a proper car show? And not the light hearted entertainment show we all know it is? Which just happens to have cars in it.

I can't remember a time when I treated it as a car show and not just entertainment. I thought last seasons episode fighting baddies in the desert put that argument to bed once and for all.

If anyone thinks i'm wrong, then please feel free to start a thread about Dr. Who and how inaccurately it portrays the role of a modern doctor in the national health service.


----------



## voon

Well they drove off to Switzerland. Which is always better  And yes, this is not a car show. You don't get numbers off a normal every day card read to you and someone with a meter sizing up the trunk (which is a GREAT thing to do when i want to buy said car). This is about 3 guys just picking on each other and do silly crap. And I need it to be that.


----------



## bidderman1969

Liking series 2 a lot more, thought the third episode was great, pee taking out of Hammond was good, and got to see the Kia Stinger in action, looks a great car for the price, just so happened to see the Stinger in the metal for the first time only 2 hours before watching this episode, man what a sexy car that is


----------



## Kerr

They need to leave behind the Hammond crash jokes. That's 3 episodes they've tried to stretch it out. The injury and illness jokes too.

More rude body part jokes squeezed in again. Every single episode so far. 

It just seems like they've no original ideas and know it. They drag out far too many things far too long. 

It wasn't all bad as some of the car scenes were good.


----------



## Scotie

Kerr said:


> They need to leave behind the Hammond crash jokes. That's 3 episodes they've tried to stretch it out. The injury and illness jokes too.
> 
> More rude body part jokes squeezed in again. Every single episode so far.
> 
> It just seems like they've no original ideas and know it. They drag out far too many things far too long.
> 
> It wasn't all bad as some of the car scenes were good.


Agreed, the Hammond jokes are old now, feels too forced


----------



## voon

I didn't like that episode for two reason:

- Yes .. the Hammond jokes get old
- What was with the Kia Stinger? A nice car to comment on .. what did they do? Drive it, take a video .... and leave the information content at Zero. Naught. 0. Ok no, he mentioned it can have RWD fun. 

I found that to be very odd.

Also I want to see something a bit more intense than just Clarkson driving through a posh city in a posh car. i can have that every day in Zurich.


----------



## bidderman1969

Thought they could have done a bit more on the Stinger, never even said if he actually liked it!


----------



## GSD

I flicked most of this weeks episode it left me cold.


----------



## tmitch45

bidderman1969 said:


> Thought they could have done a bit more on the Stinger, never even said if he actually liked it!


Totally agree when they went back to the studio I though they would sum up what they thought or show how fast it lapped their test track to compare to others but nothing? This is getting further and further away from a motoring program for me!


----------



## alfajim

The guest spot is poor.


----------



## alfajim

my word, this weeks episode hit a new low.


----------



## Spike85

Oh mannn , was hoping it would get better


----------



## Surrey Sam

Yes, it was a 2 finger salute to all the people calling the show scripted. TVR factory stories was funny but ultimately the programme just needs more car content. 

I seem to blow hot and cold with this Grand Tour.


----------



## tmitch45

There is way too much poor content and not enough about cars anymore.


----------



## James_R

I started a Prime trial week before Christmas.
Have watched all season one, every night of the week til they were done with (having watched 3 back to back on day one lol)

Episode 1 was enjoyable, every other episode has been lacking in focus and detail on the cars they were driving.

Disappointed, I enjoyed the last series of Top Gear with Harris and leBlanc much more.

Agreed with a lot of the comments, crude toilet humour is wearing a bit thin.

Series 2 is lined up for watching New Years eve onwards, so fingers crossed, but not expecting too much to be honest.

Don't get me wrong, I like to be humoured a bit in these programs but you could chop the programmes down to about 10 mins of cars.
The balance is just them messing about which you could really FFWD through.


----------



## Cookies

I got quite bored during series 2 episode 3, actually went and made a cuppa without pausing, something I genuinely would never have done during a car show before. I'll probably watch the rest of the series, but I'm not really that bothered. 

I don't enjoy Hammond's over-acting. However, the bits where they are genuinely laughing hard, I absolutely love. 

Cooks 

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## bidderman1969

tmitch45 said:


> Totally agree when they went back to the studio I though they would sum up what they thought or show how fast it lapped their test track to compare to others but nothing? This is getting further and further away from a motoring program for me!


here you are, not everyones cup of tea, but good to see its well liked


----------



## Kerr

First time ever I've got so bored I turned it off. 

The "unscripted part" didn't take the p**** out of the haters for amusement, The joke backfired on them for their lack of understanding of genuine complaints..

Poor show from what I seen.


----------



## Scotie

I honestly think im done with the grand tour now, i lasted 20 minutes this week, turned it off after the endless Hammond jokes last week. Shame, was really hoping i'd love it


----------



## LankyWashmit

Definitely not the bet episode this week (29th Dec. release)

Celebrity face off needs more work as from what I've seen so far.


----------



## Cookies

The unscripted episode was a bit of a flop. I really don't get the point of two of them going off and doing a challenge, and May building a fire engine. It just wasn't funny and as Kerr said above, they just didn't seem to understand the criticism. 

Cooks 

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## James_R

Cookies said:


> I don't enjoy Hammond's over-acting.....


You hit the nail on the head, he's so annoying when he does "that voice".
Like he's trying to talk like clarkson.


----------



## bidderman1969

I quite liked the latest episode, just light entertainment


----------



## DLGWRX02

I’m enjoying this series far more than I did the first. I don’t watch it for the cars or even for the intended motoring format of the show. I just find it enjoying watching three aging guys hooning about in cars, that 1: I could never afford, 2: partaking in stunts/ journeys at destinations ile never see. Although I’m thinking Croatia may be worth a consideration it looked beautiful.


----------



## Spike85

I thought this weeks was the best so far , a little bit of the olden days in there.


----------



## voon

Oh Croatia IS pretty. not just the sexy human finishing lines


----------



## alfajim

This weeks offering was better.


----------



## Kerr

The first 2/3 was good. 

Hammond driving irrelevant cars, but he was clearly having fun and that passes off. I enjoy watching people having fun.

The last 1/3........ It's switch off tv stuff. Embarrassing is a fair comment.


----------



## Kerr

Much better this week. 

I've maintained that the show has been lacking as it feels the trio have been going through the motions and not enjoying themselves. This week they are clearly having fun and is passes off as feel good tv again. 

It felt VERY Top Gear.


----------



## Spike85

Same here , back to the more relaxed banter


----------



## Kerr

A mixed bag this week. Who can't enjoy seeing a Lamborghini? That looks a special car after the standard version being written off as an average car. 

The refuelling part was drivel. 

Not often that Anthony Joshua is going to look small. The wrestler is absolutely massive. 20,000 calories a day? :doublesho

The Lancia 037 feature was good. It's one of my favourite cars. The story was told pretty well. The issue is if you've ever seen the group B documentary the BBC did it makes this look very weak in comparison.

Decent and worth a watch. Fast forward the middle.

They still couldn't avoid the smut jokes though. They also had to do their usual sticker banter. Very, very tired.


----------



## voon

Guess we're all different. I'm totally bored by the 234283490234 display of a lamborghini everywhere. I loved the refuelling sillyness. I nearly never care about celebrities of whatever sort wherever (except a very few). Lancia was a history lesson I quite enjoyed with all the cheating they did.

Was okay.

BTW: If you want some funny stuff, google for Röhrls quotes


----------



## alfajim

This weeks wasn't bad.


----------



## Kerr

alfajim said:


> This weeks wasn't bad.


It was pretty good.

It does seem they've realised that The Grand Tour didn't work and are simply making old Top Gear.

They do appear to be enjoying things more themselves.


----------



## Cookies

One of the best episodes to date. The way they did the XKSS and Db4 bit was brilliant!!

Cooks 

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## Andyblue

Cookies said:


> One of the best episodes to date. The way they did the XKSS and Db4 bit was brilliant!!
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my Wenger 16999


Especially when he lost his DB4 in the fog and found something unexpected - a good laugh out loud moment...

Enjoying this series more


----------



## Cookies

Andyblue said:


> Especially when he lost his DB4 in the fog and found something unexpected - a good laugh out loud moment...
> 
> Enjoying this series more


That was absolutely hilarious. They seem to be really back on form, and I really enjoy watching them enjoying themselves. The cars were fabulous too!!

Cooks

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## Atkinson91

For anyone who gave up after season one.....season 2 is much better..... Still got a couple of episodes that weren't AS good, but some of it reminded me of the old top gear so seems like the boys are starting to get a bit more comfortable with making their own content


----------



## Ross

Last two episodes I have really enjoyed.


----------



## Kerr

After A few good episodes this is a return to the previous standard. Even the EB110 v XJ220 feature was a bit dull. Was there any point of putting them around the track when they were driven so slow? It was wet, but the EB110 looked like it was out for a Sunday drive. 

The guests added nothing this week. Dynamo is amazing at tricks, but he's not good at chat. I saw him live and he even opens the show highlighting he struggles with presenting and talking to groups. I've never really liked Penn and Teller. 

The show was back to the earlier episodes littered with swearing and man sausage jokes. They must surely realise how boringly repetitive the ***** jokes are?

The episodes that were good it was clear they were enjoying making it. They looked fed up trying to deliver the banter during the Bond Bug feature. It was awkward watching.


----------



## alfajim

Agreed ^^^


----------



## Kerr

That was the worst episode of series 2. Poor content and it dragged on. 

They still managed to fit more man sausage jokes and animal mating in. 

It basically looks from the 2 series we've had so far they've only fluked a few strong episodes. Overall it's been substandard.

They need to find new writers to bring something fresh. The current writers clearly have been left behind.

James also used his trademarked Top Gear word in this episode a few times.


----------



## Kerr

Don't even waste 55 minutes of your life watching this week's episode. It's the worst thing they've done by a long shot.


----------



## MrMatt

Completely agree with you there Kerr. Really was terrible.


----------



## GSD

I agree it was pretty dire and making a joke out of hunger is a bit questionable,noticed it says series 1 and 2 included with Prime don't think I'm overly bothered if I don't get the next series.


----------



## Rayaan

Kerr said:


> Don't even waste 55 minutes of your life watching this week's episode. It's the worst thing they've done by a long shot.


Im going to watch it just to see how bad it was.

Haven't been hugely impressed with any of them so far.

Celebrity face off takes too long - dont mind conversation street as much but celebrity face off seriously annoys me now.

Im looking forward to Top Gear starting again soon


----------



## Kerr

Rayaan said:


> Im going to watch it just to see how bad it was.
> 
> Haven't been hugely impressed with any of them so far.
> 
> Celebrity face off takes too long - dont mind conversation street as much but celebrity face off seriously annoys me now.
> 
> Im looking forward to Top Gear starting again soon


You sound a glutton for punishment

There is no celebrity face off this week and it still doesn't improve it.

They had two really strong shows this series. Overall it's been pretty poor.


----------



## zoid9969

I stopped watching after the bit where Clarkson had to tow May's Mercedes and he "accidentally" reversed into it. I was a bit dubious when they explained what they'd be doing, and it went downhill after that.

It all seemed in rather bad taste really. People _are_ hungry in many parts of the world, and these three well-fed Westerners turn up and play the fool for laughs. I assume all the fish got wasted.

I persist in watching in the hope that they'll rediscover the magic that gave us the Italian supercars (Noble, McLaren, etc), the Miliau Bridge and so on. There's been one episode this series I thought was genuinely good (but I can't actually remember what happened, which says a lot), but other than that it's been hugely disappointing.


----------



## PWOOD

we’ll thats an hour I won’t get back:wall:


----------



## voon

I like them being silly, but it was a bit too much. I like the genuine silly, not the openly artificial one. Also ... yes I find it a bit weird if you waste a wagonload of edible fish in a country, where hunger and bland food IS a thing. I hoped they'd at least unload a real truck in the village instead as compensation for losing all food .. but even then, what image does it send if rich westernes do one good thing and then are off again forever.

On the other side, I'm not interested in supercars at all. I don't need to see the umteenth Koenigsegg or whatever unavailable car, that does the same as ever other suepr car (aka being flat, loud and fast and that's it). I more enjoy stuff with cars we cann mostly reach ourselves.

I don't like celebrity face off at all .. I completely skip that. but I do like conversation street a lot ... nothing wrong with a humorous view into the car world etc liek that at all for me.


----------



## Rayaan

Kerr said:


> You sound a glutton for punishment
> 
> There is no celebrity face off this week and it still doesn't improve it.
> 
> They had two really strong shows this series. Overall it's been pretty poor.


Still havent seen it but the benefit is that I can turn it off if it gets too much!


----------



## bidderman1969

just watched it, kinda knew what was going to happen, becoming kinda predictable, some of the stuff was funny though, may getting the first sloshing was great, and the first Hammond bike crash, and Clarkson and May in the pick up, saying about Hammonds constant crashing

IMO, i think they're best "adventure" was the Bolivian one


----------



## Spike85

I actually enjoyed parts of it , made me laugh at times. Ended poor but good humour if taken light hearted.


----------



## alfajim

After the intro and I found out they were going to be titting about for the whole episode, I turned off. Poor end to a good series.


----------



## muzzer

Looks like they are not being renewed after series 3, apparently due to JC going to do the whole new Who Wants To Be A Millionaire thing.

Wonder how the others feel after standing by him when he got canned by the Beeb only for him to do one when a supposed bigger gig comes along. Shows where his loyalty lies.


----------



## Kerr

muzzer said:


> Looks like they are not being renewed after series 3, apparently due to JC going to do the whole new Who Wants To Be A Millionaire thing.
> 
> Wonder how the others feel after standing by him when he got canned by the Beeb only for him to do one when a supposed bigger gig comes along. Shows where his loyalty lies.


An easy gig versus a job that requires a lot of travel. He's getting on now and they've all suffered health issues recently.

The Grand Tour hasn't exactly been the success it was supposed to be. It can't be worth Amazon's effort when viewing figures are so low.

It will still be a loss, but it's an easy decision for them and especially Clarkson. He's rich enough.


----------



## huxley309

Personally I feel 3 seasons is enough, it's time they called it a day and moved on to other things, it's not like they're short on money after all.


----------



## Bazza85

What are the viewing figures out of interest, does anyone know?
(Or times streamed or whatever it is for an Amazon show)
Wonder how it compares to top gear on beeb2.


----------



## James_R

I'm pleased to see Top Gear back.
I think LeBlanc & Harris seem to get on well, and have a laugh and a decent connection.

I've enjoyed the first few Top Gears this season.
Pleased that Grand Tour is going to back for a season 3, but I'm not too disheartened to hear theres no season 4.

There was a lot of crap in season 1 and season 2 which was a bit cringy


----------



## Kerr

First episode of the new series is pretty good. They cut out all the nonsense and had mostly cars. 

The Detroit section was mostly really good. Unbelievable the decline of that place. 

Also Amazon is handing out free trials again. I used one before and was offered another. You'll get 4 episodes for free if you don't carry on.


----------



## SunnyBoi

Good episode and a good start. Cant wait for the rest!


----------



## GSD

Just watched it well flicked through it quite poor really.


----------



## bidderman1969

Yup, liked the first episode, thank god there was no “celebrity” crap on there


----------



## transtek

Enjoyed that, and the next episode looks to be good as well!


----------



## gatecrasher3

Good episode. Very enjoyable.

That Senna was spectacular on the track.


----------



## Ross

Yep I liked that episode aswell.


----------



## Andyblue

Saw the banner for it on Amazon - very clever


----------



## Kerr

They followed up the first episode with one of the worst hour's worth of tv you'll watch. 

Very slow paced, totally predictable and they looked as if they couldn't be bothered. 

Really poor tv.


----------



## SBM

gatecrasher3 said:


> Good episode. Very enjoyable.
> 
> That Senna was spectacular on the track.


Yes totally agree! I do really like this - I know not all do but that performance just shows the brilliant engineering in the Senna :thumb:

Schmee150 is one lucky guy!


----------



## tmitch45

I'm struggling with prime at the moment the playback is terrible the sound drops out (like someone hits mute on and off) every 50 seconds making anything unwatchable. The TV is hard wired to the router, are uninstalled the app and reinstalled and made sure its got the latest up dates. I'm pretty sure the issue isn't my Fibre, TV or router as Netflix is perfect! Any ideas, I notice there is no live chat on Amazon to get help or complain?


----------



## mattr8700

Kerr said:


> They followed up the first episode with one of the worst hour's worth of tv you'll watch.
> 
> Very slow paced, totally predictable and they looked as if they couldn't be bothered.
> 
> Really poor tv.


I thought the same, it was like they took bits from every other adventure episode they've done and put them all into one. Very predictable.


----------



## mar00

just started to watch episode 2 and turned it off after 5 mins, same old boring repetitive crap, they really don't care just taking the money


----------



## Kerr

It's a two part special and the second part is on tonight. 

Hopefully they've saved all the good bits for tonight.


----------



## ikon66

mar00 said:


> just started to watch episode 2 and turned it off after 5 mins, same old boring repetitive crap, they really don't care just taking the money


Me too, seen it all before. Roll on new top gear


----------



## Alzay

They did the same on Top Gear a few years back, very predictable and pretty poor. I wonder if one of the cars will roll down a hill and crash in the end, just like the Top Gear episode.


----------



## SunnyBoi

Alzay said:


> They did the same on Top Gear a few years back, very predictable and pretty poor.


Yesterday was boring but the second part made up for it and how! I dare say it may be the best grand tour episode yet

Although it still falls behind the top gear specials a decade ago


----------



## Kerr

Second part was better than the first. They really should have simply made it one episode. 

Stretching it out over 2 hours hit the quality badly.


----------



## tosh

I was ****ing myself laughing. I know it’s all scripted, but still, Hammond’s face on that bridge; you can’t fake that. 

I lost it at the “Prog Rock quiz”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## andy665

I enjoyed it for what it was - 3 middle aged men having fun - yes its scripted, pretty much like everything is but it was entertaining


----------



## bidderman1969

that was funny when May said that Clarkson looked like something out of a pyramid


----------



## DLGWRX02

I gave up watching The grand tour for cars, but continue to watch it to see 3 middle aged men acting like teenagers basically doing things i can only but dream about. I find it amusing and entertaining, so what if it is scripted so is everything you watch, the occasional moments that happen that you can tell arn't meant to, are hilarious. My wife who's the biggest member of the "i hate Jeremy Clarkson fan club" even found herself putting her iPad down to watch it and was even laughing at the antics.


----------



## Andyblue

Pretty much as said, part 1 was painful and pretty poor, part 2 made up for it and there did appear be some natural script / parts - reminded me of TG from a good few years ago...

The Clarkson from a Pyramid comment was brilliant


----------



## K777mk2

First 15 mins of the first part was painful.
Second part (episode3) was pretty good, particularly the stone throwing fallout which looked pretty genuine and the bridge crossing which I really don't think I could have done. Plus it was funny when they drove back over Hammonds car.


As for new TG, Freddie is a fairly funny guy, but he can get a bit irritating on LOTO. But still looking forward to it.


----------



## shycho

Can we let the "it's scripted" nonsense die yet? I don't know many entertainment shows which aren't scripted. 

Sure it's getting a bit repetitive in places, but it still has me laughing out loud in places.


----------



## bidderman1969

shycho said:


> Can we let the "it's scripted" nonsense die yet? I don't know many entertainment shows which aren't scripted.
> 
> Sure it's getting a bit repetitive in places, but it still has me laughing out loud in places.


Agreed, show me a good show that doesn't have a script 

People should realise by now, it's an ENTERTAINMENT show


----------



## Kerr

Everyone knows that it's scripted. It's the quality of the script and the way the script is delivered that's the issue. The script doesn't suit the people in the show. They don't even look happy doing it. 


The Colombia special had the potential to be another Vietnam. Showcase the country, showcase the positive culture. 

The first part was absolute garbage and too much was aiming at bad culture or tedious subjects. Does anyone want to hear of tales of men and donkeys? Does anyone even think anything other that "sad" when they make constant men's private bit jokes?(The real word is blocked on here) 

As soon as Jeremy scratched the first line on the pickup it was utterly predictable where he was going. It's the same nearly every episode. 

The photography element was pointless. Cut all that nonsense out and have one 60 minute show worth watching. They decided to drag too much bad content over 2 hours. 

They seriously lack the quality control of the BBC. 

Get back to basics. Get the three guys in interesting cars in an interesting place. They'll have fun and do things that are interesting to watch. 

Script it to suit 12 years olds and it just ruins what the show could/should be.


----------



## RP84

Oh man. Just watched episode 4. Not bothered it’s scripted but every single bit is predictable. Did not enjoy it at all


----------



## Kerr

RP84 said:


> Oh man. Just watched episode 4. Not bothered it's scripted but every single bit is predictable. Did not enjoy it at all


They need to pick interesting cars.

This episode was a bit stale again. They need to tell Richard to stop overacting and they need to know when a joke ends. If feels like they are padding out content to get a 60 minute show.

50:50 so far this series.


----------



## Walesy.

Kerr said:


> Everyone knows that it's scripted. It's the quality of the script and the way the script is delivered that's the issue. The script doesn't suit the people in the show. They don't even look happy doing it.
> 
> The Colombia special had the potential to be another Vietnam. Showcase the country, showcase the positive culture.
> 
> The first part was absolute garbage and too much was aiming at bad culture or tedious subjects. Does anyone want to hear of tales of men and donkeys? Does anyone even think anything other that "sad" when they make constant men's private bit jokes?(The real word is blocked on here)
> 
> As soon as Jeremy scratched the first line on the pickup it was utterly predictable where he was going. It's the same nearly every episode.
> 
> The photography element was pointless. Cut all that nonsense out and have one 60 minute show worth watching. They decided to drag too much bad content over 2 hours.
> 
> They seriously lack the quality control of the BBC.
> 
> Get back to basics. Get the three guys in interesting cars in an interesting place. They'll have fun and do things that are interesting to watch.
> 
> Script it to suit 12 years olds and it just ruins what the show could/should be.


I actually switched the first Colombian episode off, kept picking up my phone to look at things on ebay...what does that say?


----------



## bidderman1969

i liked it


----------



## Derekh929

Liked first one , second one not great away to watch another 2 tonight


----------



## bus_ter

I do agree with a lot of the comments. The 'Specials' are the exact same formula every time. Stretching it over 2 hours was too much this time. Grand Tour apparently has a much larger budget than TG, but it's hard to tell where all the extra money is going? The production quality doesn't seem to be up much over the 'budget' BBC series.

I've also noticed they don't 'Tour' anymore. In the first season the studio tent moved around the place, which I think was the whole idea. Now it just stays in Southern England, presumably close to the presenters homes.


----------



## Kerr

The touring bit didn't add anything to the show. The filming inside the tent was often the worst and they've cut back on a lot of that. It also had nothing to do with the rest of the show.


It must have been a huge effort to ship all that around the world. I can see why they've stayed at home now. 

Also the three of them seem to have aged a lot since the last series. I think they could do with less of a schedule.


----------



## andy665

Today's show was as good as last week's was poor - the Jim Clark feature was extremely good


----------



## Ross

I really enjoyed this episode,Jim Clark piece was excellent.


----------



## Derekh929

Ross said:


> I really enjoyed this episode,Jim Clark piece was excellent.


The museum has just been completely revamped and is re opening soon can't wait to get down loved the history and cars around Clark


----------



## Kerr

Much better this week. I think the Clark feature has gone down a storm with everyone just like the rallying piece they did before. They could be doing with making full episodes like that. 

They are a bit slow to review the Alpine. Everyone else reviewed it ages ago. They don't seem to even talk about lap times. They only briefly glimpsed at the times and I didn't have a chance to see.

The Lambo section was a bit tedious. More men's private bit jokes, but they did get a laugh here for part of it. The name of the bottom pair of corners was a amusing, but it was sinking into the crass, pointless and boringly repetitive lines as nearly every other episode.

Less of the pointless nonsense and more cars and documentary pieces.


----------



## mar00

did anyone else notice that a lot of this series seems to have been filmed in 2017, certainly episode 4 was, cars were 17 plates and that jag did Nürburgring record in 2017 and was beaten by Merc not long after,


----------



## virgiltracey

the important thing is that I didn't cry at the Jim Clark segment... honestly I just had some dust in my eye / allergies...


----------



## johanr77

shycho said:


> Can we let the "it's scripted" nonsense die yet? I don't know many entertainment shows which aren't scripted.
> 
> Sure it's getting a bit repetitive in places, but it still has me laughing out loud in places.


Yeah most shows are scripted, the problem with the Grand Tour and the last few years of Top Gear they did was the script was shockingly bad. The problem with the old shows being on Dave is it's a constant reminder of when they could and did do better. They're making shows for the lowest common denominator, the kind of people who are happy to be fed the same old tired regurgitated crap and applaud it when they get it. I think if they hadn't been forced to leave the BBC a few years back they would have been pushed out eventually.

They can do so much better but choose not to and that is a terrible shame.


----------



## Derekh929

1 & 5 was good for me, but the 2-4 I thought was not that great at all if not bore fest, look forward to one on North Coast 500


----------



## K777mk2

virgiltracey said:


> the important thing is that I didn't cry at the Jim Clark segment... honestly I just had some dust in my eye / allergies...


Lump in the throat time, i had a quiver in my voice for a while afterwards.

What a great piece of TV


----------



## Richj

+1 on the Jim Clark piece, never knew a lot about him.


----------



## Cookies

Did anybody notice the MV1 fitted to the nearside rear of Clarkson's 750iL?

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mikechesterman

From the clip I've seen, this week's episode could potentially be the best one to date.


----------



## SBM

Cookies said:


> Did anybody notice the MV1 fitted to the nearside rear of Clarkson's 750iL?
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


What's an MV-1 Cookies?


----------



## Starbuck88

SBM said:


> What's an MV-1 Cookies?


Think it's the style of a BMW Alloy.


----------



## Derekh929

Starbuck88 said:


> Think it's the style of a BMW Alloy.


its also a video camera, I goggled it when I seen his post , its also a wheel variant as well:lol: these people that speak in different dialect its hard for us normal people


----------



## Starbuck88

SBM said:


> What's an MV-1 Cookies?





Derekh929 said:


> its also a video camera, I goggled it when I seen his post , its also a wheel variant as well:lol: these people that speak in different dialect its hard for us normal people


Come on COOKS, Get some Signal and let us know whats what! :lol:


----------



## Cookies

Ok ok ok ok ok. Good grief, can a guy not get peace to sleep around here. Lol.

Here it is.









(For those of you still in doubt, it's a wheel.... lol)

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88

Huzzahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I win! What's the prize N?


----------



## Cookies

Starbuck88 said:


> Huzzahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I win! What's the prize N?


It's an all expenses paid trip up to Scotland to see Derek, at your own expense, naturally. Don't forget your duffle coat for the beach....



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929

Starbuck88 said:


> Huzzahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I win! What's the prize N?


Drat double drat , triple drat


----------



## Derekh929

Cookies said:


> It's an all expenses paid trip up to Scotland to see Derek, at your own expense, naturally. Don't forget your duffle coat for the beach....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


:lol: that's more like a life sentence than a holiday according to wife.

Record temps up here just know I was thinking off getting my Bikkini out of storage early , but my arm bands are flat:doublesho


----------



## Starbuck88

Cookies said:


> It's an all expenses paid trip up to Scotland to see Derek, at your own expense, naturally. Don't forget your duffle coat for the beach....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Well It'll be nice to see you Derek and I've never been to Scotland! :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969

Starbuck88 said:


> Well It'll be nice to see you Derek and I've never been to Scotland! :lol:


never been to Scotland? you haven't lived :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Starbuck88 said:


> Well It'll be nice to see you Derek and I've never been to Scotland! :lol:


You need to get out more, I have been in Cornwall many many times Falmouth and Truro, loads in my days as Engineer on trawler.
Spent a bit of time at a close neighbour to Cornwall Plymouth, wild place up the road back in the late 80's:lol:

you need to get yourself up and do the North East 250 North Coast 500 and know ski roads 90


----------



## Kerr

bidderman1969 said:


> never been to Scotland? you haven't lived :lol:


And if you've been to where Derek lives you're lucky to still be alive. :lol:

Sorry. :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969

Just watched it, so glad they didn’t wreck the cars, best one so far for me :thumb:


----------



## transtek

Loved the GTV6! Although, wasn't May's anecdote about his ferry crossing was an anecdote used by Clarkson a few years ago?


----------



## Kerr

Good show this week. 

As I've always said pick a good location, pick fun cars and set them loose. It works. Then studio bits were still iffy and the private parts jokes weren't needed.

That M5 lap was seriously fast. Quicker than a GT3 RS 911 on the board?


----------



## mar00

Kerr said:


> Good show this week.
> 
> As I've always said pick a good location, pick fun cars and set them loose. It works. Then studio bits were still iffy and the private parts jokes weren't needed.
> 
> That M5 lap was seriously fast. Quicker than a GT3 RS 911 on the board?


those times have no real relevance to the rest of the world, the jag project x from previous episodes is supposed to be quicker too there, but at nordschleife the GT3 is 25 seconds faster,


----------



## Kerr

mar00 said:


> those times have no real relevance to the rest of the world, the jag project x from previous episodes is supposed to be quicker too there, but at nordschleife the GT3 is 25 seconds faster,


It is a bit of fun. Given how much cheating goes on for fast 'Ring times they don't have much relevance to the real world either.


----------



## Cookies

Kerr said:


> Good show this week.
> 
> As I've always said pick a good location, pick fun cars and set them loose. It works. Then studio bits were still iffy and the private parts jokes weren't needed.
> 
> That M5 lap was seriously fast. Quicker than a GT3 RS 911 on the board?


Totally agree. The most enjoyable bits are when they're properly laughing. May's failing wiper was just hilarious.

Coojs

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

I'm not sure why so many people rave about how beautiful that Lancia is. I think it's ugly. 

How many people are heading up to the NC500 on the back of the show?


----------



## Cookies

Kerr said:


> I'm not sure why so many people rave about how beautiful that Lancia is. I think it's ugly.
> 
> How many people are heading up to the NC500 on the back of the show?


I agree. I don't think it's beautiful, but I do think it's very, very cool. That v6 has a magnificent soundtrack.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mar00

certainly don't see it in the Lancia either, GTV6 looks much better but seems to sit a bit odd,

i was already planning to do NC500 april/may just sorting the car to take, certainly won't be old and Italian , but will be nearly 20 years old,


----------



## bidderman1969

Cookies said:


> Totally agree. The most enjoyable bits are when they're properly laughing. May's failing wiper was just hilarious.
> 
> Coojs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


And his "drifting" :lol:


----------



## Cookies

bidderman1969 said:


> And his "drifting"


Lol - yes. That was brilliant. I've seen guys using wooden pallets as drift trays, but never knew drift covers existed.

N

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyBoi

Did anyone notice the barrel Hammond was butchering is an Autosmart barrel? 










I liked the Classic car bit, reminded me of the old top gear for some reason  the bimmer feature was pretty good as well


----------



## GSD

Very average.


----------



## mar00

we know its scripted and nothing genuine about it now, problem is there is only the one lazy script that's constantly reused, can't even says its entertainment just boring and pointless,


----------



## Kerr

A rather large dose of garbage this week. 

This week so slow paced, tedious, predictable and just drags on. They were trying far too hard to made it a comedy show with too much acting in it. 

A couple of good bits in it, but overall it felt awkward.


----------



## Starbuck88

Agree with Kerr, I hope the next 3 years of 'specials' turn out better than last night. It all feels rushed.

You have that amazing segment on Jim a few weeks back, the first episode was fantastic, it's like they spent lots of money and time on certain bits, then just quickly produced crap as filler to pad out the episodes.

Have any of you seen this...


----------



## Kerr

Starbuck88 said:


> Agree with Kerr, I hope the next 3 years of 'specials' turn out better than last night. It all feels rushed.
> 
> You have that amazing segment on Jim a few weeks back, the first episode was fantastic, it's like they spent lots of money and time on certain bits, then just quickly produced crap as filler to pad out the episodes.
> 
> Have any of you seen this...
> 
> The Grand Tour Sh*t on us in their New Episode! S03E07 - YouTube


They maybe aren't the best people to be slating others for their appearance or teeth, but that is quite poor.

At the very least they should be offering to pay their costs.

I'm surprised it was left up to them to work out what works.


----------



## Starbuck88

Kerr said:


> They maybe aren't the best people to be slating others for their appearance or teeth, but that is quite poor.
> 
> At the very least they should be offering to pay their costs.
> 
> I'm surprised it was left up to them to work out what works.


Yeah I didn't like the personal jibes but the business side of it was definitely a bit iffy. However, I have come to learn that everything and anything even remotely important needs to be in writing and agreements signed before any outlay etc. Especially seeing as the big guy got burnt before.


----------



## Kerr

Driftland isn't anywhere near the NC500 anyway. I wonder why they picked that as a location in the first place?


----------



## SunnyBoi

Kerr said:


> A rather large dose of garbage this week.
> 
> This week so slow paced, tedious, predictable and just drags on. They were trying far too hard to made it a comedy show with too much acting in it.
> 
> A couple of good bits in it, but overall it felt awkward.


I agree, first attempt I couldnt watch it past 10 minutes, second attempt watch ed it half and turned it off.


----------



## Cookies

I actually turned it off about half way through, this week, and I'm generally very tolerant. 

I really feel sorry for those guys at Driftland. It's likely a very small outfit, from a financial perspective, so for GT to do them over like that is very poor form. 

I'll let them away with the personal insults, purely because they're clearly very annoyed by it, and the GT not only cost them money, but also took their research and used it in the show. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

This week was probably the worst they've done. It was a boring, lazy episode with little content. 

Interesting cars, but they resorted to cliche and script and just ruined the show.


----------



## Starbuck88

Couple of humorous bits in the mongolia special but...... not an hour and a halves worth


----------



## AudiPhil

Starbuck88 said:


> Couple of humorous bits in the mongolia special but...... not an hour and a halves worth


It looks like a great place for a holiday though!


----------



## SunnyBoi

Starbuck88 said:


> Couple of humorous bits in the mongolia special but...... not an hour and a halves worth


same here, it wasn't too bad but it wasn't special, not like the older specials where I still want to watch them again even after over 10 years


----------



## Derekh929

Well that’s another 90 minutes of my life wasted total garbage that was, I have enjoyed a few more episodes this year but some have absolutely rubbish


----------



## Starbuck88

Well what did you all make of that episode? I liked it. I have great fondness of older fords as my Dad had a few, was quite funny them asking who's dad had a Cortina, I could have put my hand up! Dad also had a Sierra XR4x4...which...got stolen and burnt to the ground.


Won't spoil it for anybody but also, the very ending of the episode...have my reservations due to the specials they've done whilst doing Grand Tour but we've stuck with them this far, so will watch them.


----------



## Cookies

That was a great episode. As I've always said, Clarkson is brilliant when he's doing proper car reviews - the lotus Cortina one was brill. 

I'll hold off on commenting on the end till after the weekend, when hopefully more folk will have had time to see it. 

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

My dad was anti Ford. The only ones he had as company cars he hated the lot of them. :lol:

I thought it was a decent episode still. 

The entire run so far has been really hit or miss. It does feel like they just stretch too many episodes out too far losing the quality. 

The montage at the end. It was clearly visable seeing the footage back to back how much more fun they used to have. It would still be a loss to TV if it went, but it does seem like a lot of hard work to them now. 

I thought it would be the world travel that they would give up first to relax their work schedule. It'll be interesting to see what they come up with now.


----------



## GSD

Utter pants it was,it’s all over the press about Clarkson blubbing so we’re not giving anything away oh boo hoo it’s all come to an end boo hoo oh wait a minute it hasn’t come to an end and us three can carry on adding millions to our already bulging bank accounts.


----------



## GSD

Seems I was pretty much right on that one.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...pals-29m-payday-Grand-Tour-firm-winds-up.html


----------

